# Power Windows



## Praxis (Feb 23, 2014)

I have solved all my previous wiring issues from my first post, new harness is in with restored dash, everything dash related works and it looks great!
My only remaining wiring problem (for now) is with the power windows. The hot lead, orange with black stripe, goes from the circuit breaker to the relay. Then there needs to be power switched from the ignition to the relay so the windows only work with the ignition on. Check. In my car this is a pink wire. That may be irrelevant. The issue I have is all the manuals and wiring diagrams say that wire should be connected to the ignition, but they don't say where. I cannot find any switched terminals on the fuse block, only always hot.
There are two spots in the harness under the dash with a brown wire that has nowhere to connect to, but with a test meter neither goes hot with the ignition.
Where do I attach the switched power to the relay?!
Anyone have any ideas?


----------

